# VISTA CRACKED : Vista Activation Cracked By Brute Force



## techtronic (Mar 2, 2007)

It appears that Keznews forum member Snooza has discovered a method that effectively obtains a Windows Vista key which can then be activated. The idea is a simple brute force attack: the software generates keys and when it finds one, you manually have to check if it activates. The 8-step method can take anywhere from two minutes to two days. Members of the forum have verified the strategy and claim it works. This technique should worry Microsoft, not because they are losing customers to piracy again, but because the customers who are actually spending the money on the latest Windows version may start being unable to activate the software with a legally purchased key. It seems that the main issue is time, and with today’s modern PCs, it really isn’t that much of a problem. Evidently, pirates would rather wait a couple of hours, than go to work and make the money needed to purchase a legal copy. The author of the article over at Keznews has a disclaimer which emphasizes that, "under no circumstances should anyone sell the key that they generate. I do not support Piracy, this was simply an experiment in which i used to practice my vbscripting. This was just for fun and was a complete accident! I strongly encourage everyone to purchase windows vista, and be a genuine customer!"

That hasn’t stopped him from offering his crack as a public download.

Info : *www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=37941


----------



## lalam (Mar 2, 2007)

Well he's good


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 2, 2007)

Long Live Pirates !


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah pirates rox


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2007)

MS is gone this time...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

i think a activation crack was already available...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2007)

The previous crack was time stopper one and was given out in the name of activation crack.


----------



## Conix (Mar 3, 2007)

yea bravo for pirates I hope they'll cause more headaches for Microsoft until they make Vista free


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 3, 2007)

umm....it won't work . The thing is with Vista the activation process for retail & OEM editions are now much stronger then XP, so far it is not possible to crack Vista activation process, cos well...there is no VLK or Corporate edition of it. Even they need to be activated

So, unless someone breaks the activation method using some key or dll file modification, this tricks are temp


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 3, 2007)

by the way this is Microsoft product


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL. Brute Force attack can "crack" anything. you just need a CPU to do serious number crunching. Would be faster if you get  a PS3 at it.
What really amazes me here is that Micro$haft uses a small enough key for brute force to be a viable option. Holy hell !!!. And with all those copies sold, it will be some time before they change the activation keys.
It seems M$ is in a tight position now. They have to limit the no. of key checks on their servers from an IP to prevent brute forcing.


----------



## premsharma (Mar 3, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> The previous crack was time stopper one and was given out in the name of activation crack.



No. Prior to time stopper, one more crack was available which not only use to crack vista, but also make it legit and allow updates. These are nothing new, plenty will float arround due to high cost of vista, piracy is eminent.

May god strenthen the pirates to help poor and break monopolistic Billu


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 3, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> LOL. Brute Force attack can "crack" anything. you just need a CPU to do serious number crunching. Would be faster if you get  a *PS3* at it.
> What really amazes me here is that Micro$haft uses a small enough key for brute force to be a viable option. Holy hell !!!. And with all those copies sold, it will be some time before they change the activation keys.
> It seems M$ is in a tight position now. They have to limit the no. of key checks on their servers from an IP to prevent brute forcing.


PS3. It is nothing but a Joke. It is in powerful on paper but the system is fairly weak. 

Anyways Sony is going have tough time when microsoft releases "Black XBox 360".


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

It wont work.. or if it works then in 10 ten days vista will be updated.. and the activation procedure will also be updated..
__________
and whatever anyone does these all things will go invain after SP1


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 3, 2007)

well Microsoft will never find a way off from these pirates.....GO PIRATES...


----------



## techtronic (Mar 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> umm....it won't work . The thing is with Vista the activation process for retail & OEM editions are now much stronger then XP, so far it is not possible to crack Vista activation process, cos well...there is no VLK or Corporate edition of it. Even they need to be activated
> 
> So, unless someone breaks the activation method using some key or dll file modification, this tricks are temp



Enterprise Editions have Volume License keys and they don't need to be activated over the net 

This is FYI


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

No they need to be activated and will only work till 180 days.. without activation


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 3, 2007)

This crack works!!!!!!!
I just surfed Keznews.com and read the comments of the persons there
Read this-

*zapp2 wrote:* This WORKS WORKS WORKS WORKS WORKS WORKS WORKS 
2 min a go I ACTIVATED VISTA HOME BASIC..... Shocked Shocked Shocked 
Computer User U are the BIG MAN Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy 

*CodeCrapper wrote:* I GOT A VALID KEY FOR MY VISTA BUSINESS!!!!!! Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy 

*salmypal wrote:* 5 hours and i got 3 legit keys. will leave it on for 2 days and will keep letting everyone know. need one ? i'll give only if your a long time keznews user. Wink 

 5hrs and ive finaly got 1  
 lets say bye bye to time stopper

 thank you keznews for this superb tool  
 first i thought its **** (cause of the n00b-comments), but after 7 hours i got even 2 keys  thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx

 "works works works works!" 

 uhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

So,I think it works


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

hey man !! how can all the guys have become so selfish !! that they are praising PIRACY .. thats not good man... Seriously i dont like this...


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 3, 2007)

I also don't support piracy but half of the World do supports it.They like cheap ways of getting things done.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

man not evy1 can afford vista like... So they hv to use pirated copies..


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 3, 2007)

the download links don't work


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 3, 2007)

piracy is good for health


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

heatlh great man -- i think Vistas slogan is * look out for a new day * it has come i think,,, Now forum members are too supporting piracy an.. great


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 3, 2007)

The link has been removed so no more downloads so no more Piracy


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2007)

IT'S A HOAX!!!

The guy who created it confessed to it. Read about it at engadget.com

*www.engadget.com/2007/03/03/windows-vista-brute-force-keygen-a-hoax/


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

its pretty good that he confessed


----------



## Josan (Mar 4, 2007)

ohh!! thats a good news


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2007)

easier way, get the key from ms technical support, they're so dumb sometimes


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

There is OEM crack which came out yesterday and a yet to released Tool from Russian Hacker who cracked the anti-piracy tech in vista. 


I hardly care about this keygen.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> PS3. It is nothing but a Joke. It is in powerful on paper but the system is fairly weak.
> 
> Anyways Sony is going have tough time when microsoft releases "Black XBox 360".


 
You wont say that if you knew that both machines are powerful in different ways. PS3 hardware is not crap. 
Black box is a rumor , but a new xbox is definitely coming(color doesn't matter) with better cpu fabrication. New xbox will not be more powerful but will be cheaper for MS to produce. Sony on other hand is going to do the same thing and new version of PS3 is rumored to come out on 2008 .




Interview with Paradox who created the OEM crack. (I am not linking to the page as the page has the link for the crack and step by step instructions on how to use it , against forum rules)


What's the purpose of this release?


Bypassing the product activation requirement of Microsoft Windows Vista x86.


How does it work?


Microsoft allows large hardware manufacturers (e.g. ASUS, HP, Dell) to ship their products
containing a Windows Vista installation that does NOT require any kind of product activation as
this might be considered an unnecessary inconvenience for the end-user.
Instead these so-called 'Royalty OEMs' are granted the right to embed certain license information
into their hardware products, which can be validated by Windows Vista to make obtaining further
activation information (online or by phone) obsolete.
This mechanism is commonly referred to as 'SLP 2.0' ('system-locked pre-installation 2.0') and
consists of the following three key elements:

1. The OEM's hardware-embedded BIOS ACPI_SLIC information signed by Microsoft.

2. A certificate issued by Microsoft that corresponds to the specific ACPI_SLIC information.

The certificate is an XML file found on the OEM's installation/recovery media,
ususally called something like 'oemname.xrm-ms'.

3. A special type of product key that corresponds to the installed edition of Windows Vista.

This key can usually be obtained from some installation script found on the OEM's
installation/recovery media or directly from a pre-installed OEM system.

If all three elements match Windows Vista's licensing mechansim considers the given
installation a valid system-locked pre-activated copy (that does not require any
additional product activation procedures).

So the basic concept of the tool at hand is to present any given BIOS ACPI_SLIC information to Windows
Vista's licensing mechanism by means of a device driver.
In combination with a matching product key and OEM certificate this allows for rendering any system
practically indistinguishable from a legit pre-activated system shipped by the respective OEM.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> You wont say that if you knew that both machines are powerful in different ways. PS3 hardware is not crap.
> Black box is a rumor , but a new xbox is definitely coming(color doesn't matter) with better cpu fabrication. New xbox will not be more powerful but will be cheaper for MS to produce. Sony on other hand is going to do the same thing and new version of PS3 is rumored to come out on 2008 .
> 
> 
> ...



Yea iam aware of the paradox . Sony PS3 is seriously a joke. I do not think it will win this war.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ankur Mittal said:
			
		

> I also don't support piracy but half of the World do supports it.They like cheap ways of getting things done.



it is not half it is 85% who do piracy!!!!!!!1


----------



## sspradhan (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah brute force attack is quite strong. it does break & cracks become available easily but one needs a strong comp for that.
Why doesnt ms use 256 bit encoding for their activation keys?
they can use some kind of flash device which they may give to the buyers so that it generates some kind of a code to activate thier os.
they can bundle that device with thier installation cd.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 5, 2007)

hacker r gr8


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 5, 2007)

*Vista activation brute force keygen a hoax*

The creator of the Vista brute force keygen has admitted that it doesn’t work, and that “everyone who said they got a key are probably lying or mistaken!” and that he’d like a job, and not a lawsuit


The man who cracked Vista, known as ‘Computer User’ at the KezNews.Com Forum, has admitted in a posting entitled “Brute force keygen a phoney” that the keygen doesn’t actually work, even as Microsoft are reported to be investigating the crack to see if it works or not.  

‘Computer User’ said that “fact is the brute force keygen is a joke, i never intended for it to work. I have never gotten it to work, everyone should stop using it! everyone who said they got a key is probably lying or mistaken! i suggest everyone uses the 120 day 3x rearm method." 

Some commenters at the site have said that the keygen may still work through sheer random luck, but would take a very long time. Some claim you might be lucky enough to chance upon a proper combination, giving some small hope that those who claimed success really did get a key, instead of just pretending they did for the kudos. 

A few people seem to perhaps still be hoping against hope that the crack may work, despite some putting days into testing the crack without results, while others hope that the bogus crack might convince others to use the idea to create a version that actually does work as advertised. 

Computer User says in the second page of comments that “i beleive the BFkeygen is the worst problem for M$ cause it steals genuine keys. which is why i have stopped all operations. and have created mass confusion”, to which a user called dragger replied: “dude it never worked... any real programmer could have told you. you have no math in it you just use random... with that method you can in theory always be wrong. Also you check for characters taht are banned from theirs. it was funny to see people think it worked.. but its just a matter of time be4 the pawns realize it'll never work... ps if it actually did work why wasn't any keys posted”. 

The long and the short of it all is that the guerrilla war that is on between hackers and Microsoft over Vista’s activation and ‘Windows Genuine Advantage’ shows no signs of slowing down, with even the Chinese said to have developed a crack that does something to the BIOS and MBR to stop Windows Vista from activating. 

It’s turning into a tit-for-tat war with non-genuine users at risk that Microsoft will be able to de-activate pirate versions without the pirates having enough time to create a fix before seeing a one hour browser session and nothing else. 

So, how soon before the next Vista crack is announced, whether hoax or no? Only hackers working on it will know, but all hackers and pirates must know that this is the trickiest activation from Microsoft to crack yet, with the previous ‘blind eye to piracy’ unofficial (?) policy firmly wide open and restored to sight.


----------



## Ambar (Mar 5, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i think a activation crack was already available...



the last one didnt work properly ...so maybe they have found out a worlaround!!!


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 5, 2007)

piracy zindabad. ms is going to have a big headache once again.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

MS has to think about this piracy and cracking befor making a product

why not htey hire some gud crackers for making their products


----------



## caleb (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow...amazing how some people in this forum pass off speculations as facts.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 5, 2007)

*The keygen actually works.*
It seems that people are really desperate NOT to pay for Windows. It seems that someone who was "just testing his VBScripting skills" has posted a routine that attempts to activate a pirated copy of Windows Vista by brute force. That means that the script increments through methodically generated keys, and attempts to pass it on to Microsoft's activation servers for validation. If it fails, the generator moves on to the next one, until it finds a valid key. The author says this process can take anywhere from 2 hours to two days. 
For a small tutorial to know it's working visit here-
*blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=296


----------



## appu (Mar 5, 2007)

here we goes again
why did he change his statement first den???


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 5, 2007)

I think that he was scared of so much publicity or might be threatened by Microsoft


----------



## kirangp (Mar 5, 2007)

It seems that MS & people both waiting for a crack for vista...MS to screw hacker & people to thank hacker


----------



## Pathik (Mar 5, 2007)

if it werent for piracy windows wdnt hav been so popular...


----------



## PrinceHeart (Mar 5, 2007)

This is like any old style movie - and what the villain/heroes used to do in em.

They pay some guys to grab the actress and then they come to their rescue.
Why don't u guys think microsoft is not doing the same thing. They want these piracy to continue. So they can then make a patch or update and be the NEWS. Sounds Easy ??

Cheerz


----------



## Ambar (Mar 5, 2007)

if prices dont go below 5000 rs then piracy will be inevitable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 5, 2007)

*Windows Vista Keygen a Hoax*

*Windows Vista Keygen a Hoax*

KezNews forum member Computer User, quickly infamous for releasing his Brute Force Keygen to the world, has confessed the piece of software isn’t all it was hyped up to be. "Fact is the brute force keygen is a joke, I never intended for it to work. I have never gotten it to work, everyone should stop using it!” This is quite a shocking statement for the simple reason that many have already reported that they have found keys which activate just fine. “Everyone who said they got a key a probably lying or mistaken!” Either the author of the program has decided he does not want to get in trouble, or he is genuinely telling the truth. In short, the generator does work, but it is a very impractical crack.

Source: *it.slashdot.org/it/07/03/03/1339209.shtml


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a feeling this thread is going in circles. Just like dogs going after their own tail.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 5, 2007)

this thread ll end now.....


----------



## goobimama (Mar 5, 2007)

^^ Unless nitwits like me post this post for no reason at all. Windows Vista rockz!


----------



## casanova (Mar 5, 2007)

There should not be any activation coz at the end pirates use the s/w without activation and genuine users have to face the trouble.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL 2nd post on cracking here


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 8, 2007)

All the people who has replied this thread shud have a Look *HERE*

@pathiks,I didnt read ur post but its already posted by him


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

I think now many people should answer this ... Brute force is a joke and does not work... Great isnt it... i personally know some persons who said that it worked... huh..
__________
Reps to you rakesh..  good post and find..


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 16, 2007)

Windows Vista Brute-Force Attack Alive and Kicking

*news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Windows-Vista-Brute-Force-Attack-Alive-and-Kicking-2.jpg*img158.imageshack.us/img158/4485/windowsvistabruteforceaoz3.jpg
The Windows Vista brute-force crack is alive and still kicking. While the original Windows Vista Brute Force KeyGen has proved to be nothing more than a hoax, with its author coming up in the open and not only apologizing for creating the crack but also revealing that it was not functional, the key generator workaround for Vista is not yet history. Not even by far.

In fact, the Windows Vista brute-force crack has survived and even got updated. However, it appears that the Vista Brute-Force Method GUI 0.1 + SourceCode has a new father that identifies himself as “stof91.” 

“I strongly suggest that you use SoftMod, if you are looking to illegally activate Windows Vista. 
(Which doesn't mean that I'm not against it). I stopped development, and will only continue if everyone stops complaining and if it's needed, I had a look at SoftMod.. and it seems that it's the way to go... The application will stay online, until it is removed... after that, you can pm me if you want it,” stof91 revealed. 

However, he does offer not only the Windows Vista brute-force crack with a streamlined interface but also the proof-of-concept for the workaround. The brute-force attack is designed in such a manner that it will randomly search for legitimate product keys for the operating system. The actual functionality is similar to the first version released by ComputerUser. This version brings nothing new to the table in comparison to the original release, and as such it is just as much of a hoax, although the author did provide a screenshot designed to prove that the brute force attack actually works.

source-softpedia


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmm, wil try to get my hands on it. Brute force can take anything between 2 hrs to 2 days, so it's not a sure shot trick


----------



## krates (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey You Can Also Try The Vista One Click Activator  It Was Created Many Days Ago   Even I'm Using The Cracked Version


----------



## shantanu (Mar 16, 2007)

wow !! so proud you are saying that you are a cracked windows user, shame...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> wow !! so proud you are saying that you are a cracked windows user, shame...


 
Lolz.....


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 16, 2007)

Well,Me still thnks brute force keygen is a hoax but one of my frnds was successful using the paradox method...Here is how cracking concept of paradox 2007 is _based on....
_


_Edited:..._

Note:I myself still havnt installed vista nor even tested its crack but did C my frnd being a PROUD owner of vista


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2007)

you just posted the whole method to crack Vista. Remove it before you get banned


----------



## krates (Mar 17, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> wow !! so proud you are saying that you are a cracked windows user, shame...


 
hey man i have just tried it and it is not uninstalling what to do then


----------



## shantanu (Mar 17, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Hey You Can Also Try The Vista One Click Activator It Was Created Many Days Ago  Even I'm Using The Cracked Version


 
This simply means that you are using a cracked version & you are very proudly saying that, and you can use total uninstall for uninstalling it.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 18, 2007)

Seems everyone is for the pirates !!! (count me in) heh heh!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 18, 2007)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Seems everyone is for the pirates !!! (count me in) heh heh!



Be careful  Microsoft India is watching this forum.


----------



## krishnathelord (Mar 19, 2007)

EVEN i the pirates can get to bypass the activation process the updates r blocked

so practically the os gets obsolete with time

any way the peace of mind u get when u use original is priceless


----------



## assasin (Mar 19, 2007)

^^^  dood!! who told u that updates will be blocked once u bypass activation system of Vista.i've carcked my copy of Vista Ultimate using Paradox 2007 crack and still i can update using Windows update.Ultimate Xtras r also available 4 Download.


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

Windows is in truble ,we must buy Genuine windows Products


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 19, 2007)

So,lot of Pirates here.Hey all the pirates have you ever thought that what can a piracy result into.If you can't buy an original version of windows Vista than you can use the pirated version but if you have the capability to buy it and then pirating a software than really a shame on all the pirates.


----------



## casanova (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, since if one cannot buy the product and pirates he was never a customer.
Dont be shameless and say u use pirated s/w. U not doing any good to the community.


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 21, 2007)

i am using cracked version and its working fin i have checked in microsoft web site and it says ur copy of windows is genuine


----------



## Josan (Mar 21, 2007)

This forum must b clossed


----------



## shantanu (Mar 21, 2007)

The Thread should now be closed... reporting IT>......


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 21, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> The Thread should now be closed... reporting IT>......


 
I aboslutely agree...mods plz close this thread...might not be my personal feelings but I guess this is not morally correct topic to discuss in this forum


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> This forum must b clossed



Really?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 21, 2007)

i think he meant the thread  , not DIGIT forum


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^ Ok lemme repeat again I meant this thread....


----------



## shantanu (Mar 21, 2007)

hey sabret buddy !!! i think he is talking about JOSAN not you... are you both same ( josan )= (sabret00the)


----------



## kirangp (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey fellows I came to know from a dealer in SP road,Bangalore that MS plans to cut prices of vista by april 15th by atleast Rs 3000...anyone can confirm??


----------



## shantanu (Sep 12, 2009)

man ! why bumping so old thread ? oh spammer ? closed for spam sake


----------

